# Tyne and Wear IHS Branch meeting Sunday 29/01/12



## tazzyasb (May 4, 2005)

New Thread for this months meeting.

After taking December off we're back! We've lined up a few people to do a talk and we're just waiting to hear back. We'll post all the information up as soon as we have it. Thanks.


----------



## tazzyasb (May 4, 2005)

The topic for the Tyne and Wear IHS branch for the 29th of January will be Garter Snakes. it will be held as per normal in Team Reptiles where tea, coffee, drinks and nibbles will be provided. Lots and lots to discuss and meeting will start at 6pm sharp. Come on down and you'll be sure at have a fun informative night. Search for us on Tyne and Wear IHS on facebook.
and for regular updates please go to Tyne & Wear IHS - Team Reptiles - Team Valley Gateshead


----------



## tazzyasb (May 4, 2005)

tazzyasb said:


> The topic for the Tyne and Wear IHS branch for the 29th of January will be Garter Snakes. it will be held as per normal in Team Reptiles where tea, coffee, drinks and nibbles will be provided. Lots and lots to discuss and meeting will start at 6pm sharp. Come on down and you'll be sure at have a fun informative night. Search for us on Tyne and Wear IHS on facebook.
> and for regular updates please go to Tyne & Wear IHS - Team Reptiles - Team Valley Gateshead


Just a quick bump for the Tyne & Wear IHS


----------



## krox2008 (Aug 9, 2009)

Can't w8 well looking forward to the meet:2thumb:


----------



## tazzyasb (May 4, 2005)

6 more sleeps until we discuss Thamnophis. Can't wait.


----------



## tazzyasb (May 4, 2005)

5 more sleeps!!!


----------



## Knight Pinky (Oct 4, 2010)

wooop cant wait, some beautiful snakes to be seen in the flesh


----------



## tazzyasb (May 4, 2005)

3 more sleeps to go!!!


----------



## tazzyasb (May 4, 2005)

two more sleeps to go!!!!!


----------



## tazzyasb (May 4, 2005)

The topic for the Tyne and Wear IHS branch for the 29th of January will be Garter Snakes. it will be held as per normal in Team Reptiles where tea, coffee, drinks and nibbles will be provided. Lots and lots to discuss and meeting will start at 6pm. Come on down and you'll be sure at have a fun informative night. Search for us on Tyne and Wear IHS on facebook.
and for regular updates please go to Tyne & Wear IHS - Team Reptiles - Team Valley Gateshead


----------



## tazzyasb (May 4, 2005)

today is the day. hope to see you all there.


----------



## tazzyasb (May 4, 2005)

Thanks for coming along and the notes for the meeting will be put on Tyne & Wear IHS facebook page for you all. We'll open a new thread for the next meeting in the next 24-48 hrs.


----------

